# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Propose de prendre un chat en FALD

## Moselle Sauvage

Bonjour à tous, ma fille souhaite se proposer pour prendre un chat, vieux, jeune, handicapé, malade ou pas, en famille d'accueil longue durée ou panier retraite. Elle a encore trois ans d'études donc ne peut pas adopter en raison des frais vétérinaires d'où sa proposition. Elle peut par contre payer litière et alimentation. 
Elle sait faire les soins (école d'aide soignante), a toujours eu chez nous des chats en famille d'accueil ou adoptés. Elle est en couple sans enfant, sans autres animaux, propriétaires de leur maison sans jardin. Voila si jamais une association a un loulou qui correspond. Notre vétérinaire pratique les tarifs associatifs également. Ils sont dans le 54 limite 88

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonjour, merci pour votre proposition. Je vous conseille de contacter Laurence Begin (tel.: 0643058139 ou sur sa page Facebook), qui est toujours à la recherche de familles d'accueil pour des minous de la rue ou de fourrière. Vous pouvez aussi contacter Laurence Briffault (tel.: 0687411826), la présidente de l'association Adopte un Matou, qui recherche également des FA mais plutôt sur la région parisienne. Toutes les associations sont en quête de FA, vous devriez trouver sans problème.

----------


## Moselle Sauvage

Merci à vous. Il ne s'agissait pas d'une famille d'accueil mais d'une FALD. Recherche terminée, un minou double positif calici et leucose est arrivé il y a 48H. Il y restera jusqu'à son dernier souffle.

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Merci beaucoup d'avoir accueilli ce petit minou.

----------

